# rednecklivin's Picture Thread



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2009)

Well after see everyone's picture threads I desided to go ahead and start my own thread.. Although the photos are not the best since I used a Kodak EasyShare Z612 with 6.1 mega pixels.. Hope you all enjoy.. 

G. rosea *Rosie*
















G. rosea *Itsy*
















P. murinus *Citrus*











What do yall think male female?? I think male..







B. albopilosum











B. smithi






T. violaceus 











A. avicularia
















H. villosella 











C. andersoni






This is all I have for now.. And thats all I can get of the C. andersoni.. I found out this one is a pet hole.. Hope yall enjoyed.. Will post more when I take more..


----------



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I feel Like I should add this video of my girls.. Rosie and Itsy both are MF G. rosea... I tried posting the vid. on here but it wont work for some reason so I will put the link up.. Check it out if you would like... This is just to show how sweet my girls are..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA-HMBcKwqo

P.S. That is my mother holding and peting on them.. I was recording..


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pics Tommy! :clap: 

And 'grats on the rosie sac!


----------



## night4now (Oct 22, 2009)

*Beautiful*

And very sweet! My evil Rosie would take my hand off! Ugh, Im jealous!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful spiders!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone I am glad you liked them.. Here are a few more for yall.. 

I just got this girl today.. I drove 2 hours to pick her up.. 
































Well this is all I have of her for now.. Hope yall enjoy them...

*Endagr8* When your ready I will send you a bunch of G. roseas..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome photos!!! Especially for a point-and-shoot!!!! I'm now using a Kodak EasyShare ZD710, which is only 1 MP more than yours. You really don't need much more than 5 or 6 MP for really good quality photos anyway, as evidencd by your photos. I can't believe the detail you got in those macros using a compact camera!!!!! You're going to have to tell me how you did it.  

You have some really great T's. If I tried putting my fingers near my rosie's maw, I'd definately get fanged!!!! Your OBT looks female, BTW.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 24, 2009)

Lovely Ts you have.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Awesome photos!!! Especially for a point-and-shoot!!!! I'm now using a Kodak EasyShare ZD710, which is only 1 MP more than yours. You really don't need much more than 5 or 6 MP for really good quality photos anyway, as evidencd by your photos. I can't believe the detail you got in those macros using a compact camera!!!!! You're going to have to tell me how you did it.
> 
> You have some really great T's. If I tried putting my fingers near my rosie's maw, I'd definately get fanged!!!! Your OBT looks female, BTW.


Honestly I just sit there and take shot after shot after shot.. I dont really know how I get that good with the kind of camera it is.. Well after I load them on my laptop I do the zooming in there.. I just click and hope for a good picture.. 

Thanks.. But one of my rosies she is kinda ify.. Rosie she is the #1 sweetheart.. Itsy alittle ify.. I bought both my rosies from the LPS and made sure I tested their personality before I got them.. At the time I was a bad arachnophobe... Still am a little but not bad... And really  All of my T's are females!! YAY!! Well I dont know about the slings just yet but...

A avic. Female
2 x G. rosea Female
A hentzi Female 
P. murinus Female

That just made my day hearing you say that.. Well reading what you typed..


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Lovely Ts you have.


Thanks..


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> *Endagr8* When your ready I will send you a bunch of G. roseas..


That would be awesome! They've still got some growing to do though. LOL

I just picked up a mature female _G. rosea_ from Petco today...I thought about how neat it would be if she dropped a sac like yours did. :drool:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> That would be awesome! They've still got some growing to do though. LOL
> 
> I just picked up a mature female _G. rosea_ from Petco today...I thought about how neat it would be if she dropped a sac like yours did. :drool:


Yea that would be cool... I gotta figure something out real soon on housing for ALL these little critters...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Oops I moved some of them pictures of I-20.. Yes I named my new T I-20!    Here she is again..


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Well here are some of my Scorpions..

C. vittatus 1-4 Adults












C. vittatus 0-0-3 Babies 






C. sculpturatus 0-0-4 Babies (Sorry these pictures suck)











P. imperator 0-0-3 Babies (The biggest one is 1.75'')











S. mesaensis 1-0-2

Male












Unsexed







Unsexed







Thats all for my scorpions for now.. I didnt take none of my adult male emperor.. I am thinking of getting rid of him.. Hope you enjoyed them.. Thanks for looking..


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spiders waving at each other!*

I just cought a glimpse at both of my Rose Hairs waving at each other!! Kodak Moment!!!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

red necks like t's too, WOW! everyone is on board now, lol.
nice kollect.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

seanbond said:


> red necks like t's too, WOW! everyone is on board now, lol.
> nice kollect.


LoL! Not all rednecks like T's!! I love mine though.. I prefer them to most people.. And thanks..


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 25, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> LoL! Not all rednecks like T's!! I love mine though.. I prefer them to most people.. And thanks..


I'm pretty much a red neck as well. I prefer them to most people as well....maybe its a red neck thing? lol.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> I'm pretty much a red neck as well. I prefer them to most people as well....maybe its a red neck thing? lol.


LoL I dont know.. Most of my buddys cant stand my collection.. But a couple like them..


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 25, 2009)

well indians like Ts too. lolol


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

LoL


----------



## codykrr (Oct 25, 2009)

awsome collection man.  i like your scorps.  

And sean, id say alot more "rednecks" and "hillbillies" and just plain ole backwoods people are on here than you think


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Cody...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got some photos of my B. smithi.. I missed it molting!!

Here are the few right before the molt.. All taken today..

















And now some with a new outfit..


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome man im waiting on my c.darlinigi to molt and my g.pulchra


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, your little smithi won't be so little for much longer!!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Wow, your little smithi won't be so little for much longer!!!! Good stuff!!!


I know they grow up soo fast!! LoL..


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty. I love the detailed pink on the rosies and the I-20 close ups.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 25, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> LoL I dont know.. Most of my buddys cant stand my collection.. But a couple like them..


Same here. lol

Nice B.smithi


----------



## Redneck (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I am glad everyone like the pictures.. Makes me want to get a better camera a go pro..    Im just kidding.. But I desided to show the only other pet I have thats not an invert...

Here is my chihuahua.. He is getting old I have had him since he was 3 months old.. Now he is almost 14 years old now.. He is still a bad @$$.. His name is Tyler..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

Well here are pictures of the new G. rosea.. I only bought her because she looks like she might be gravid and I didnt want some kid getting her and wasting the sac.. But I could be wrong and she might just be a fatty..  Anyways hope yall enjoy!





































I kinda thought the lighting was kinda cool looking on this last one.. It was just from the flashlight.. For some odd reason my camera didnt flash..







Will be more coming soon.. I have been thinking about taking new photos of my whole collection later today maybe.. Thanks for looking and all for the positive comments.. Again hope you all enjoyed..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 4, 2009)

What hapened to the pics? Can't comment on what I don't see, LOL.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 5, 2009)

OOOPS!! I forgot if I move them on the photobucket they get deleted from here..    Here they are again...
































This last one I kinda thought the lighting was cool.. I dont know it might just be me though.. 







This girls name was going to be Charla my neice named her that... Then my mom bought her her very own Rose Hair today and she said I want to name mine Charla.. She said Uncle Tommy you gotta name your spider something else.. So now her name is Willow..  Hope you enjoy the pictures..


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*She's a fatty! lol Hope she's gravid for ya!

Nice collection  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2009)

Teal said:


> *She's a fatty! lol Hope she's gravid for ya!
> 
> Nice collection  *


Thanks.. 

And I aint to sure if I want her to be gravid.. I do but at the same time I dont.. I dont have enough time right now to take care of ANOTHER sac.. Its bad enough I dont know what I am going to do with all these G. roseas I got.. I know I can post them in the F/S section but I dont really have the space for them.. Meaning deli cups or vials..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW those are some good macros!!!! Wish I could get shots like that.....

The problem you're having with getting rid of all those slings is exactly why I haven't bred my girl, even though I've had ready access to a male since I got her.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks it is mostly cropping that I do to get the super macro looks..

I dont know if I am going to have a problem getting rid of them since I have not posted them YET!! They are not ready to go at the moment.. But I am guessing since they are the plain G. rosea then yeah it is gonna be a fun time trying to get rid of them.. I have found a home for a few but not many.. Soon as they are ready I will post them and see what happens..


----------



## arachnorama (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice!

Although I think your A. avic might actually be a versi.  Just saying.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

arachnorama said:


> Nice!
> 
> Although I think your A. avic might actually be a versi.  Just saying.


Is there something wrong with your monitor, or your vision........or have you taken any psychotropics in the last hour??? Had you said something like _A. sp. "Isla Margarita,"_ I wouldn't have questioned it, and let someone with both an "Isla Margarita," and a common pinktoe sort it out. But the versi is a pretty unmistakable T, IMO.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea I was think that tooo.. She looks nothing like an A. versi.. Here are a few shot I just took of her.. She is only 2.5 inches..

Sorry these are just quick shots not to good of pictures..



























I am glad you liked the photos.. But do you still believe she is an A. versi now?


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

**tilts head to the left*...
*tilts head to the right*...

Really? A. versi? ... REALLY? LOL

Sorry, I'm done 

That's a lovely A. avic you have there!  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 7, 2009)

Teal said:


> **tilts head to the left*...
> *tilts head to the right*...
> 
> Really? A. versi? ... REALLY? LOL
> ...


Thank you.. She will have her a boyfriend here in a week or so.. They can say hi to each other and when they mature they can finally meet..


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Aww, I always fall for a good "girl meets boy" love story LOL *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I think I might have got some half decent shot of my Brachypelma albopilosum.. Sorry for the low quality.. For some reason the macro was not wanting to work with me tonight... Hope you enjoy..


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Shiny!

lol very cute  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2009)

*Finally some of my C. andersoni!!*

I had to do some cleaning to day and noticed that my C. andersoni and my B. smithi both had a little bit of mold in their cubs so I went ahead and cleaned them out and got a few shots of the C. andersoni.. Any name ideas?? LoL! Hope you all enjoy!! 






















Sorry the shots are not so well.. I have to get a new camera really soon..


----------



## Hobo (Nov 13, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> I went ahead and cleaned them out and got a few shots of the C. andersoni.. Any name ideas?? LoL! Hope you all enjoy!!


Call it "Neo" or "Mr. Anderson"


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2009)

Hobo said:


> Call it "Neo" or "Mr. Anderson"


Neo it is!! I wouldnt have thought about that... I normally have my neice name them.. I have only named 3 of mine she has done the rest.. LoL!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Neo is awesome! lol cute lil sling  *


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Great Pics*

Those are some awesome pics and you have some great looking tarantulas...


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2009)

zbrewer88 said:


> Those are some awesome pics and you have some great looking tarantulas...


Thank you Im glad you liked them..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 13, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Neo it is!! I wouldnt have thought about that... I normally have my neice name them.. I have only named 3 of mine she has done the rest.. LoL!!


LOL!!!!! I love the Matrix!!!!!

That little guy is cute.....not familiar with this species, though.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> LOL!!!!! I love the Matrix!!!!!
> 
> That little guy is cute.....not familiar with this species, though.


I dont know much about it either.. I have looked everywhere for some information on them but I cant find much.. I do know it is a little pet hole! I have seen it twice since I got it.. The day I put it in it new home and the other day when I cleaned its home... Cant see it no more..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 14, 2009)

*Feeding Video*

So i finally deisded to do a feeding video.. Hope you all enjoy!  
Oh I know there is a thread about music in youtube videos. Well I guess they thought there was something that had copyrights so I had to place the music in there or it would have been all quiet.. *It is rock..* So you might need to turn your speakers down..  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4F7UJeoIZxM&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4F7UJeoIZxM&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE] 

Thanks Hobo it worked!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sling Enclosures*

Here are some of my slings enclosures.. The first one has a B. albopilosum in it.. The second one has a T. violaceus.. The last ones are empty untill I get my new slings on Wednesday or Thursday!!  Cant wait untill then!! 

B. albopilosum












T. violaceus







This one is going to be for the B. vagans that I am getting.







This one is going to be for the P. irminia..







This one is going to be for the P. regalis.. I am going to make one just like this for the second sling.. I just am out of cubes at the moment.. Got to go to Michaels on Monday.. 












Let me know if you think I should change something in them... Also any new ideas are very welcome!  Hope you enjoy them..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 15, 2009)

great enclosures! the only thing I might reccomend is to turn the one for the irminia the other way.  Psalms tend to burrow when slings, and my cambridgei likes to make webcurtains and cover them in substrate.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Ariel said:


> great enclosures! the only thing I might reccomend is to turn the one for the irminia the other way.  Psalms tend to burrow when slings, and my cambridgei likes to make webcurtains and cover them in substrate.


I heard they were burrowers.. I actually turned it that way with less substrate to prevent that..  Do you think it might stress it to much if it cant burrow? If so I might just go ahead and use that one for the other P. regalis.. And get something different for the P. irminia..

*Edit* I heard they were burrowers as slings..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think it'd stress him out, I don't think it'll phase him, I think no matter what you do to prevent it, he'll do it anyway.  As for regalis, same goes, more "web curtains" than burrows in my experiance.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

I dont mind the "web curtains" so much.. Atleast then they will come out once in a while.. My T. violaceus has done that with its webbing and substrate... I actually get to see it once in a while.. If it wont stress it or nothing I might leave it in an arboreal setup with less substrate for burrowing.. If it shows any actions of not liking it I will change it to the way you said.. Thanks for confirming that for me..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

My Psalmos don't really burrow, so much as put up some curtains, and cover it in substrate......My _P. irminia_ burrowed a little bit at first, but ended up digging out a short trench, and webbing over that in a huge turret.

Your enclosures look good. I'm sure the new little ones will be quite happy.

Enclosures like that have always looked a bit too small for my comfort, though. Personally, I like to give a growing sling a bigger than recommended enclosure...within reason, of course. So far I've had good success with it.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> My Psalmos don't really burrow, so much as put up some curtains, and cover it in substrate......My _P. irminia_ burrowed a little bit at first, but ended up digging out a short trench, and webbing over that in a huge turret.
> 
> Your enclosures look good. I'm sure the new little ones will be quite happy.
> 
> Enclosures like that have always looked a bit too small for my comfort, though. Personally, I like to give a growing sling a bigger than recommended enclosure...within reason, of course. So far I've had good success with it.


I think that that what I have setup for them might be a little on the large side already.. I dont know for sure though.. I think the biggest or longest (which ever you wanna say) is going to be reaching 1'' .. And those are going to be the P. regalis slings and maybe the P. irminia sling.. The B. vagans & P. murinus I believe are only at their 2nd or 3rd instar.. Never had any of them so I dont know for sure what size they are at that instar...


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Those enclosures look great! I wish I had a Michael's.. or any craft store.. around here.. I have to improvise, and my new enclosures look like crap  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Those enclosures look great! I wish I had a Michael's.. or any craft store.. around here.. I have to improvise, and my new enclosures look like crap  *


I am sure your enclosures dont look like crap!! It took me forever to just think of that.. I am not a very creative person..  I just hope they like them.. They better or I will just kick them to the curb! LoL! Im just kidding I wouldnt really do that..


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*lol well if you kick them to the curb, send em my way 

I just hate only being able to use fake aquarium plants, because that's all Wal Mart has.. and Wal Mart is all a 3-hour radius has  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *lol well if you kick them to the curb, send em my way
> 
> I just hate only being able to use fake aquarium plants, because that's all Wal Mart has.. and Wal Mart is all a 3-hour radius has  *


Thats all I use in mine.. Except the bark is real.. I got the moss at the LPS.. (Derr! I am sure you knew that..) I cant even find the chollo wood at my craft store... I might be over looking it.. But I never see it..


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ain't no place to find moss round here.. that's what I hate not havin. There's one LPS that would even CONSIDER havin' somethin' other'n little jackets for floofy dogs... and then all they have is substrate  
*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

*B. albopilosum Feeding Video*

Alright I wasnt much on the smooth jazz either soo I went ahead and removed the video...


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*I love that little enclosure! How cute!

But no, apparently I DON'T like soft jazz because I couldn't stop laughing!*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

LoL! It is actually smooth jazz...  And I figure its better that than me breathing and the fan blowing..


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 16, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> LoL! It is actually smooth jazz...  And I figure its better that than me breathing and the fan blowing..


*The smooth jazz would have been way better had I been able to hear you breathing and the fan blowing over it. 


-ben
*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

So I take it I should go back to something other than smooth jazz... LoL!


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*LOL ben! 

I agree.. maybe hearin you breathin' n a fan blowin' woulda helped  

Though I'm tellin ya.. Garth! LOL *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

For you I will post you some Garth on the next vid I make.. Which mite be a while I am getting board with vids..


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Well maybe I'll just make my own vid with some Garth, now that someone told me about the video maker thingymabob! lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow.. That was a nice feller that told you about that huh...


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sling Shots...*

Ok I took some picture of only 2 of the P. regalis slings.. The third one seems to be taking the travel a little harder than the others and is just staying on the substrate.. Soo I got it in a dark warm quiet area so it can just relaxe.. Soo here they are.. Sorry for the quality of the pictures..

P. regalis # 1

















P. regalis # 2  (This little one desided he/she was gonna hide so I didnt get to good of shots on it..)

















P. irminia ( I also deside to throw in a few shots of the other little ones..)












Communal P. murinus (I have only got 7 of them together..)












B. smithi







B. albopilosum (She/He done burrowed down but made a perfect windoe..)
(Yes I power feed..)












T. violaceus (This one has the web curtains going soo I cant get that clear of a shot..)












C. andersoni (This is the ONLY way to see this little critter!!)







Ok I know I said this was going to be a sling-shots.. But as I was taking the picture Rosie came out soo I took a shot of her saying... "Enough with the dang flash! God some of us are still trying to sleep!!"

G. rosea (Rosie)







Alright well I hope you all enjouy the photos...


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Aww, the P. regalis are SO tiny n cute!

Wow, you DO powerfeed lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes I do powerfeed... LoL!! Oh guess what that P. regalis sling is now walking around and off the substrate..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

*First breeding project when they mature..*

Here are some shots of my pair of A. avicularia... First one is going to be my male..

Male (unnamed)






















Female (Leggs)






















Well that is all for now.. Hope you all enjot the photos..


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*They are such the cute couple! I'll come up with a name for the male eventually lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea Jairi I need to put labels on some enclosures soo I need a name soon..


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Puttin' on the pressure now huh? lol 

James Bond!

No? Okay.. I'll keep thinkin... *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 24, 2009)

sick pics! i love the first p.regalis


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> sick pics! i love the first p.regalis


Thanks I am glad you liked them..


P.S. Yes the pressure is on you Jairi!! Can you feel it??


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Psha, pressure shmessure.. I can handle it! lol

Ya know, usually I have to meet somethin' before I am inspired with a proper name for it  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

Got meet them to be inspired huh... Well you have 17 critters waiting to meet you then..


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*17?! Ooh yeah, I forget about your plethora of OBTs there for a second LOL 

*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

What do you mean plethora? There is only 10 OBT slings..


----------



## rasputin (Nov 25, 2009)

Yay for pix!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Which is twice as many as I have (this week, ask me next week)... so that warrants it. Right?

Okay, okay.. so I just wanted to use the word "plethora."

Can you blame me? It's a cool word! lol *


----------



## Halfbreed (Nov 25, 2009)

Plethora is appropriate for this hobby. And Redneck we know it is appropriate for you. You are just as much of an addict as the rest of us!!:razz:


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

Halfbreed said:


> Plethora is appropriate for this hobby. And Redneck we know it is appropriate for you. You are just as much of an addict as the rest of us!!:razz:


LoL!! I am not an addict!! (Ok that was a lie!!) I guess it is somewhat appropriate.. Only somewhat though.. You can never have to many T's... Well I dont think you can atleast.. Maybe you can.. No maybe not!!


----------



## Halfbreed (Nov 25, 2009)

NEVER!!!!! You can never have too many Ts...or scorps...or pedes...or true spiders...or herps...or TS...or scorps...or pedes...or herps...or...


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*I like the way you fellas think 

lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 25, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> LoL!! I am not an addict!! (Ok that was a lie!!) I guess it is somewhat appropriate.. Only somewhat though.. You can never have to many T's... Well I dont think you can atleast.. Maybe you can.. No maybe not!!


Not until you run out of room, anyway!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Run outta room? psha.. that's what sheds n annexes are for! lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Run outta room? psha.. that's what sheds n annexes are for! lol *


Yeap I can go get me some 8'x10' sheds for little to nothing... I recon 2 maybe 3 or 4 maybe 5 of them might be enuff room..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

*P. murinus communal setup 7 OBT's*

I finally got a couple shots of the OBT's eating together... It was really cool to watch..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like poor Jiminey Cricket went tromping through the wrong part of town.

Tommy, I envy you...but at the same time, the prospect of that many OBT's at once is pretty daunting, LOL!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*They are so darn cute! One day, I'll have an OBT communal... one day lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Looks like poor Jiminey Cricket went tromping through the wrong part of town.
> 
> Tommy, I envy you...but at the same time, the prospect of that many OBT's at once is pretty daunting, LOL!!!!


I know I am sorta dreading that day!! But it will be a fun fun day when I have to rehome them.. 


Jairi just get you about OH 10 slings and put them together!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Ya gotta quit temptin me! lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Ya gotta quit temptin me! lol *


OK I will stop tempting you... (DO IT!) *cough* Wait what?!? *cough* (DO IT!) *cough*


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*LOL noooot helpful! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL noooot helpful! *


Of course it is!!!! Not temptation...Positive encouragement!!!!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

HaHa!! See positive encouragement!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Shhh Steve, don't encourage HIM to encourage ME! lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Shhh Steve, don't encourage HIM to encourage ME! lol *


How about this as soon as you get HERE you will have an OBT communal setup waiting for ya..


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*See, NOW you're makin' some sense   *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 26, 2009)

Tommy is doing just fine on his own....I'm just adding in my .02 in his favor, LOL!!!

On the other hand.......What are you going to do with the 9 OBT's you are going to have to seperate should one go missing, and one show up to dinner looking a bit more stout than usual? That's alot less room for other species that _could_ be in my collection, IMHO.

Hope you're satisfied, Jairi, now that I've put out an argument in your favor. But, just because OBT's are like $2 a piece, it doesn't mean you have to be like Tommy. Think small, and keep your commune to about 5 members. You know you want to.....it's a communal baboon!!!! ;P


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree I am thinking about getting something smaller and dividing them up..
But I have already offered 10 crix to them and they are muchin them all down.. They have a very healthy appetite! Very Healthy!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*I'm not limited on space or numbers... so, I could separate a 10 OBT communal in the future and be juuuust fine 

Oh no! What am I sayin!? lol*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

Well Jairi I think what you are saying is that you are going to get 10 OBT's and put them together.. Watch them interact with each other... Keep a really close eye on them... Wait untill they get bigger-nuff... And then seperate them if needed... 

Though this just might be how I am seeing it.. Correct me if I am wrong... Though it sounds like a great plan...  

*cough* (DO IT!) *cough cough* Wait what?!?!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I'm not limited on space or numbers... so, I could separate a 10 OBT communal in the future and be juuuust fine
> 
> Oh no! What am I sayin!? lol*


Sounds to me like you're saying you're going to be swamped in bitey things, Jairi!!!!  

Happy turkey day!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*How does this even happen!? I suppose now I have to plan for a little OBT Kill-Jairi-in-her-sleep communal LOL

Turkey? Did someone say turkey again? Mmm turkey.. lol *


----------



## Redneck (Dec 3, 2009)

*Freshly molted Slings!*

Here are a few slings that have molted for me this week.. 

P. murinus ( I didnt know this little one molted.. I was worried about it because I seen mold and went to look.. This is how he/she popped out! )

















H. villosella (Rehoming)



























C. andersoni (Rehoming)












B. smithi (She knew I was watching her so she had to wait untill I was asleep to molt!)







P. irminia (This one didnt molt or nothing just like the picture..) 







*Edit* I almost forgot.. I am also waiting for my B. albopilosum to molt.. Its in premolt!!  I hope I can eatch it..


----------



## Teal (Dec 4, 2009)

*Aww, lookit all the lil cuties! They look so darn neat when they are fresh from a molt!

You have some picture postin' to catch up on now! lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

I love when they are that small. Cute lil Ts.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 14, 2009)

*Mvskokee - Thanks..*

Here are a few pictures of my B. smithi.. Crunch Time!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Yay for feeding time! *


----------



## Redneck (Dec 15, 2009)

*A few new additions.. Gecko & Ball Python*

Here are a few new additions I got when AB was down..

This is my first Leapord Gecko.. Soo I went with a pretty common name I am sure.. Geico..  I dont know if its a male or female.. It colors cought my eye from the others that were there...

















After a few shots she desided to try and hide.. Soo cute.. 







Now here are the few shot of the Ball Python.. I think its a she.. My folks gave her to me for a Christmas gift.. Ha I got it early!!  I call it a her.. So she is about 4 - 4.5 foot.. She is a sweetie.. 

The car ride home..












My 3 year old neice holding her in the car...







And at home..












I dont know if she is normal or some sort of morph.. She was just to sweet to pass up.. 

I will have more pictures up later I got ALOT on my camera that I need to get on my computer..  Hope yall enjoy them!


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Ooh, I forgot all about Geico! He/she/it is sooo darn cute! And H2O is purdy  *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 15, 2009)

Gorgeous BP, she looks like a normal, but she's a big girl (or boy) and is stunning. Also, I'm not a fan of leopard geckos, but yours is a cutie for sure.

Cass


----------



## Redneck (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Cass.. I was thinking the BP was somehting other than a normal.. But it dont matter none to me.. She is a sweetheart..


----------



## Redneck (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the new 10 gal. split I made for Rosie and Itsy my first 2 G. roseas.. I do need to add some decorations in there so it is not so dull.. I know I dont need to but I like a nice display tank..







Since I have not taken no new pictures of Rose or Itsy lately I figured I would throw a couple in.. So here they are... Hope you enjoy..

Rosie







Itsy







Again hope you all enjoy them.. I will have some feeding pictures of Itsy here in a bit.. Thanks for all the comments..


----------



## Redneck (Dec 17, 2009)

Itsy: Hello who is there?







Itsy: Oh its you again with that dang camera! You better have some nommieness!







Itsy: Oh you do.. Nom Nom!







Itsy: Nom Nom NOM!!







Itsy: Well that was nummy good! Recon I am gonna go and hide untill next time..







Well thats all I have taken for now.. Rosie deside that she wanted to be like all the other G. roseas and NOT eat..


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Great shots! Love the close ups of cricket mush in Itsy's mouth haha*


----------



## Redneck (Dec 26, 2009)

Well my mom got her a new camera and I took the liberty of taking the first pictures with it..  I am sure I will get more use out of it than her... 

Camera : Cannon Rebel EOS XSi 12.2 megapixel.. I use the lens that came on it.. I dont quite know how to do the marco shots with it just yet.. Still got some learning to do.. I am more use to the point and shoot.. 

Soo here they are...

This is Geico my Leapord Gecko..








































This is all I have for now.. I am still trying to learn the new camera.. But there will be more to come real soon.. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 26, 2009)

*He is friggin CUTE! Have fun with the new camera  *


----------



## Redneck (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Jairi! I believe I am going to have loads of fun with it... I need some help learning it though.. 

Might even need to go get a new lens for the macro shots.. But I dont know what kind to get just yet..


----------



## Redneck (Dec 28, 2009)

Well IMO the new camera SUCKS!! I get better macro shots with my point and shoot... Here are a few of my T. violaceus & my P. irminia.. I will being going back to MY camera.. Untill I can get me one of them good Cannons and not this one..

T. violaceus












P. irminia

















Here is a blurry shot of her leaving her threat pose.. I was trying to get her back in her home and she wasnt having it...







Sorry for the quality of these pictures.. I will work on getting something better the next time..


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2009)

*Aww, cute lil threat pose! lol I can't wait to get a P. irminia! *


----------



## Inguan (Dec 28, 2009)

amzing coolection... Snake, spiders and gecko


----------



## codykrr (Dec 28, 2009)

hey man, give it time and practice before you decided that camera sucks.

DSLR cameras are a huge leap when you have never touched one.

ive had my D80 for almost a year and im just now getting to where i can get "decent" pics consistantly....it just takes time.

just shoot in manual mode.  read ALL the directions and spend coutless hours watching photography vids on the net


----------



## Redneck (Dec 28, 2009)

*Jairi * -  Yes you do need to get you a P. irminia.. They are awesome! 

*Inguan* - Thanks.. But you cant forget about the scorpion..  

*codykrr* - I dont think its much the camrea that sucks.. It take awesome pictures.. It just sucks on macro shots.. I know there is a lens for that but seeing that its not my camera there aint no need in me buying that lens for it.. I could see me doing that if it was my camera but it not.. LoL! Thanks for the encouragement though..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

*More Of the Newest additions..*

Here are a few shots of the newest members of the family..

3'' Male B. vagans














This one is the best one I think...







Here is the best I can get on the P. scrofa..







I havent picked any names for the 2 new A. avics... So I have them numbered for now..

A. avicularia #1  (The first picture is just the enclosure.. I am fixxing to go and buy 4 of the 5 gallon tanks and set them up for all 4 of the A. avics I have..)




















Here is A, avicularia #2

































Here are a few of one of the A. metallica slings...

















Well that is all for now.. Hope you enjoy..


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome avics man


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Mvskokee.. I am really starting to enjoy the Avics.. When I started off in the hobby I was more for the heavy terrestrial.. But I believe I am likeing the arboreals a little better..


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

I like avics alot. But im a baboon guy myself.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeaa.. I like them baboons alot too.. Its just Squid my male A. avic. just sorta helped my brother get a little past his arachnophobia.. I couldnt let none of my G. roseas do it because they 2 were in premolt and being a little touchy... They other one is touchy ALL the time LoL... But for me personally.. I am ready to see something with a little more attitude.. I believe I might be getting ready to come off some of my OBT slings.. 11 is starting to seem like to many...


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

Ya avic avics seem to help people get over the archnophobia my ol lady started digging my Ts because of them


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

*G. rosea "Willow"*

Here she is 6 days post molt..






















I am still working on the pictures for Rosie.. So I will post them here in a little while..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

*G. rosea "Rosie"*

I got Rosie's Pictures done now.. Here she is.. I have to say she is gorgeous!!  This is 6 days post molt.. 






















And of course she is back to being a sweetie!! So I had to give her a tummy rub.. 







And a high five! 






She is such a sweetheat!!


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, nice shots of your rosea...my ncf/tcf rosea would have my finger for an appetizer if I did that!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Ms. x... I do have one that would have my hand if I tried that with her..  But Rosie is so sweet I let my 2 and 3 year old neices hold her once in a while..


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ooooh that last picture is just too darn cute! 
All the Avics look awesome!
Great shots hun  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 4, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Ooooh that last picture is just too darn cute!
> All the Avics look awesome!
> Great shots hun  *


Thank you Darlin... I took me about 100 shots to get that 1... But I manageed to get it


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 4, 2010)

You have a nice collection and lots of plump baby spiders.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Zerg... I cant take credit for the plump A. metallica slings... Thats how they were when I got them...


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thank you Darlin... I took me about 100 shots to get that 1... But I manageed to get it


*

Ain't that how it always goes! You take a looot of photos.. and end up with a handful that are usable lol *


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 4, 2010)

*Teal is that a Raccoon as your Avatar ?*

Nice Pix.......

You know your a Red-Neck when your Allias is : Redneck 
Look forward to trade........

Again, nice to see pix of em. - Jason


----------



## Redneck (Jan 4, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Ain't that how it always goes! You take a looot of photos.. and end up with a handful that are usable lol *


Yeaa it kinda sucks.. But that one picture is always worth it.. These pictures were all takin with my point and shoot camera...


----------



## Redneck (Jan 4, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Nice Pix.......
> 
> You know your a Red-Neck when your Allias is : Redneck
> Look forward to trade........
> ...


Thanks..

Looking foward to trade as well...


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

*Got Some New Shots!*

Soo I think these are a little better..

Heres the lucky ones that got their photos taken tonight..

A. avicularia






















B. vagans






















T. violaceus 

(These are not so good.. There is like a halo coming from the spider that I didnt notice untill I was done with takeing the pictures..)


















I have some of my P. irminia that I have not edited yet.. I will post those here in a few..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

*My beauty..*

This is my favorite T out of all my collection.. I hope she is a she... 

P. irminia
































Here is a shot beside a tape.. Sorry its a little blurry..







Hope you enjoy..  I need help with a name for this one...


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 6, 2010)

love the irmina man


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gorgeous Ts! That irminia sure is a beaut *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mvskokee* Thank man... She has got to be my favorite one.. The colors are just amazing.. Of course you cant forget the spicy attitude.. 


*Jairi* Thanks... Sooo when are we gonna get you one..


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Nice Red!*

I can't wait till mine are that size!  How cute......Good job on pix man.
I cant seem to store more than 10-12....

- Jason


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I can't wait till mine are that size!  How cute......Good job on pix man.
> I cant seem to store more than 10-12....
> 
> - Jason


Try useing photobucket.com... That is how I believe most people on here get so many photos on their thread... Well atleast thats what I use..


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 7, 2010)

*Thanx Tommy-Gun*

Now put more pix for me to enjoy, wouldya....please.
One of Rose Momma maybe.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 7, 2010)

Jason... She is eating right now.. I will take some of her here in a few...


----------



## Redneck (Jan 7, 2010)

*UGH!! She aint havin it tonight..*

Soo I tried taken a few pictures of Rosie tonight... But she wasnt having anything to do with the camera... These are the best she would let me have..

These are for you Jason... To get a better look at her there should be a post with her a page or two back...

















These are the best I could get she kept shruggin her shoulders at me sayin leave... Soo... I left...


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 7, 2010)

*That's O.K.*

She's a Beaute!   I am Happy......But only to the extent of a Hustler mag.

Not like in person....

Can't barely wait to aquire her littles. Thanx again Red!

- Jason


----------



## Redneck (Jan 7, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> She's a Beaute!   I am Happy......But only to the extent of a Hustler mag.
> 
> Not like in person....
> 
> ...


Thanks.. She is a sweet as she can be...


----------



## crawltech (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice pics Redneck!....i like the sling thats doin the killer pokie stance!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 9, 2010)

*Thanks crawltech!!*

I desided to take a few pictures of I-20 my A. hentzi.. So here she is..

She seemed like she was in a bad mood..












Then she went back in her little den..


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats a grumpy A.hentzi


----------



## Redneck (Jan 10, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Thats a grumpy A.hentzi


Yea she was... She aint normally like that... I found out she is a quick little booger...


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

*New Shots!!*

So I desided some of my Brachypelmas needed some new enclosures.. I rehomed my B. smithi and spiced up my B. vagans enclosure..

Here is the new enclosure for my B. smithi... (FiFi) 

















Here is the new enclosure for my B. vagans.. (Sargent)

















Shortly after being in his new home he got thirsty..












Hope you all enjoy the thread..

Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

I got a few other shot of some critters that I wanted to show..

I have not taken many of my P. regalis slings since they are so dinky.. But 2 of them have finally molted.. One molted yesterday.. The other molted a few days ago.. So here they are..

P. regalis #2 (No name.. Any ideas?)













P. regalis #3 (Again no name... Any ideas for this one?)

This one has some web curtain going on.. But you get to see it anyways.. Sorta!







Here is a shot of my Ball Python.. (H2O) My almost 2 year old neice is holding him/her..







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 11, 2010)

That python is taking over your neice!!!!! ban all pythons!!!! jk man i hate that bill. Cute pic btw


----------



## Teal (Jan 11, 2010)

*Great shots babe! Those enclosures are too cute.. and your neice holding H2O is such a cute picture! *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> That python is taking over your neice!!!!! ban all pythons!!!! jk man i hate that bill. Cute pic btw


Thanks.. LoL!! Yea that bill is F*N stupid!! I done sent my letters for that as well as the USPS shipping petition..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots babe! Those enclosures are too cute.. and your neice holding H2O is such a cute picture! *


Thanks Darlin.. She pitched a fit when I took H2O from her.. So I gave her back..  She ended up throwing her on the floor!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

*Im weak!!*

I know I cant help it I am!! I went and bought a feeder rat for H2O my Ball Python... Well Needless to say a feeder became a friend!!  He was in this here critter keeper and just posted up on his back and I thought he was just to cute to be a feeder..  So this is what he looked like..












I thought he was dead the first time I saw him like that... But here is Captain Morgan's new setup now..

















You will be seeing more of the Captain soon!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*LOL 

Captain is too cute! *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *LOL
> 
> Captain is too cute! *


He is aint he!!  He is softer than any other rat I have ever held.. LoL!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

Man i can't do rodents. I only mess with them when its feeding fay lol.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 12, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Man i can't do rodents. I only mess with them when its feeding fay lol.


LoL!! Im weak!!  Normally it dont much bother me none to feed my critter the feeders.. But he just looked at me with that little puppy dog look.. LoL!! 

I am use to rodents.. I have had rats as pets since I was a kid.. I have had Several BP's over the years.. And feed Lots of mice/rats to them... Never felt bad... But this one for some just got to me.. He is really cool.. My mom has to other rats as pets and they get down and run around the house.. When its time to put em up she calls their names and they come running.. 

Like I said... I am weak!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

i grew up with a zoo at my house. We had sugar gliders,chinchillas the works. I hated the smell of the rodents and all of the other mammals. Im a cold blooded kinda guy. Except dogs, who doesn't like dogs?


----------



## Redneck (Jan 12, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> i grew up with a zoo at my house. We had sugar gliders,chinchillas the works. I hated the smell of the rodents and all of the other mammals. Im a cold blooded kinda guy. Except dogs, who doesn't like dogs?


Yea.. I have had numbers of pets growing up.. From rats to ducks chickens and turkeys and all sorts of other stuff... More than likely when I move the rodent will stay with my folks... They are to much to care for.. Thats why I got into T's in the first place.. Well part of the reason..


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

its the smell that gets me.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 13, 2010)

*My critters are now back in their room..*

Heres the video of my critters... And.. How I have them setup now..

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZXgq4sPMikQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZXgq4sPMikQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Nice video hun! Your set up is great... I love the labels  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Jairi.. For some reason I keep hearing about them labels.. Is there something new out there that I dont know about? LoL! 


Since I am here.. I should go ahead and post a couple pictures of one of my P. regalis slings nommin on a small cricket..












So far that wood seems to be holding up good.. Not mold as of yet.. YaY!


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2010)

*Cute pics! *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 16, 2010)

*P. murinus*

I took a shot of one of the bigger OBTs I have in the communal setup.. 







They are looking better now...


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 17, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I just cought a glimpse at both of my Rose Hairs waving at each other!! Kodak Moment!!!


their so cute  Female and male i assume


----------



## Redneck (Jan 17, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> their so cute  Female and male i assume


Thanks...  Actually... They are both female... I was told jail will do that to a woman..


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 17, 2010)

redneck said:


> thanks...  actually... They are both female... I was told jail will do that to a woman.. :d


lol!! 

{d


----------



## Redneck (Jan 18, 2010)

*T. violaceus*

Well I got some driftwood and rehomed a few of my T's with it in their enclosure..  I was told too keep an eye on the mold because it has a bad habit of doing that.. Well it did! 

(Thanks for the warning Ariel..) 

Well I redid the enclosures.. I saved my T. violaceus for last.. Surprise.. S/he molted.. 

Here are some shots.. 

Her (hopefully) in a catch cup..







And now in the new home..

















And a bad vent shot.. Doubt you can see anything but if you can let me know what you think..







Well Thats all for now..

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone..


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*Wow, she's gorgeous!  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 23, 2010)

I desided a little photoshoot might help my day a little today.. So I went and go Squid out and took some pictures.. Here he is looking oh soo gentleman like..

Squid "A. avicularia"


----------



## Redneck (Jan 24, 2010)

*.5'' P. scrofa*

Here is my 5 day post molt .5" P. scrofa.. Well it was given to me as a P. scrofa.. I guess we wont know untill it gets bigger huh!


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2010)

*Whatever it is.. it's cute! *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Jairi!  It felt like it took it forever to molt.. Been in premolt since I got it.. Has not ate since I got it.. Still wont eat.. Picky little booger!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok.. So I have been talking alot about Squid my male A. avic.. Well I desided it would only be kind enough to show yall his girlfriend..  This is Leggs my female A. avic.. She is quiet the looker if I might say.. 



























In these photos she is 3 days post molt.. She was out walking around in her 1 gallon jug.. So I desided to remove the lid and sit the jud in the 10 gallon and see if she would come out.. She did!  She measured out to be 3.75''.. Another molt from both Squid & Leggs.. Then I will attempt to breed them..


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*She is lovely! What pretty red hairs on her abdomen  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*10 Gallon Split...*

Was just redone... I have Rosie and Itsy in here.. I desided the enclosure was to bland.. Soo I sorta fixxed it a little bit..  

Rosie's side..

















Here she is in her newly redone home.. 







Itsy's side.. 

















Here she is in her side.. 







And a shot of Leggs & Squid...

Leggs 







Squid


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*Enclosure was to small!!*

So.. I desided to rehome Sargent my male B. vagans.. He didnt seem to happy with moving.. I started to move him out real gentle like and he tried striking at the tongs.. Soo.. I grabbed something that wouldnt hurt him none if he tagged it.. Anyways!! 

Here is his new enclosure..  Its kinda boring.. But Its not his permanant home..







Here are a few shots of him..


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Oooh he's purdy!

You're having waaay too much fun rehousing everyone lol  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Oooh he's purdy!
> 
> You're having waaay too much fun rehousing everyone lol  *


You have no idea how much fun I am actually having with it..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sweetie my Emperor Scorpion*

I know I got rid of all my scorpions.. But I found this one and she was massive! IMO.. Soo I went ahead and got her and brought her home.. 

When I got home my Pops was looking at.. holding her.. Talking to her.. LoL!! He kept calling her Sweetie.. So.. Thats how she got the name...
































Thats her.. I just thought I would do a photoshoot today.. So there will be more pictures up here in a little bit.. 

Hope yall enjoy! Thanks for looking..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*Geico my Leapord Gecko*

Geico was out wondering around soo he got included in the photoshoot.. 

















This little but head bit me the other day! LoL!

Next up are the T's.. I will put them all in one post..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*As I promised..*

.... The T's.. 

First up is FiFi.. My Brachypelma smithi..

















Next is Mack.. One of my G. rosea slings.. He/She is a hefty one.. Always tags whatever meal I throw in for him/her..

















Well I have some of Tank.. But.. My internet dont much like me none.. Soo I will have to post them later..

Again.. I hope yall enjoy.. Thanks for Looking..


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

*And..*

..... A quick restart of the laptop.. I can now post Tank..

This is my Brachypelma albopilosum.. She is the one that tagged me the other day.. Yes.. I do still love her!! 

















Well.. that is all I have for now.. I will work on getting some of my Avics late.. Maybe some of my P. regalis slings.. MAYBE! LoL!!

Thanks for Looking..


----------



## MarSea222 (Jan 26, 2010)

Love your B. smithi's name. FiFi, so cute and cuddley!


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Great shots! Everyone is so cute.. and that is one fat G. rosea sling   *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 2, 2010)

*As I promised..*

Some pictures of the new additions..

G. cala #1












G. cala #2 (In the second picture you can see where it lost its 3rd leg..)












Their enclosures..







Ok so these next pictures are of the S. calceatum.. One time deal..  Boy was I sweating waiting for him/her to dart off somewhere..

S. calceatum

















The enclosure..







Here is the juvie P. murinus.. 







What do yall think Male or Female?

















Thats all of these.. Any name ideas for the juvie P. murinus & S. calceatum?

The next post is for the tarantula I have been dying to get again..


----------



## Redneck (Feb 2, 2010)

*My beauty..*

Is this little bitty A. versicolor!! 



























She was walking over the catch cup I had for the S. calceatum..  Aint she a beauty?!?  I am excited to have her!  

Now her enclosure..







I have really got to think of a name for this one.. 

  Anyways... I hope you enjoy.. Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

*Yay! Awesome new additions 

Your OBT looks like Aidan's ventral shot lol *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Babe! Either way if Oscer is male or female he is a cutie! 

Some shots of my new female B. smithi.. I want to say she is 3.5''-3.75'' DLS..






















She is a *chubby* girl aint she? LoL!!

Here are some of Slice my male G. pulchra.. You know I have to say I am surprised at how calm this guy is.. The B. smithi.. Yea she was going crazy.. Him nope.. He was super chilled!  Anyways here he is.. 

Here are some Front and Side shots..

















Some close up shots..






















Jairi this one is for your T foot fetish you have..  







Thanks for Looking!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 8, 2010)

*Baby Got Back!*

"Flick those healthy hairs, Baby Got Back!" - LOL - Nice find there. Few years and she'll need a Booty-call....

- Jason


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> "Flick those healthy hairs, Baby Got Back!" - LOL - Nice find there. Few years and she'll need a Booty-call....
> 
> - Jason


LoL!! She does got a big o booty huh? I think she might have been power fed.. A little.. Here in a few years she will get that booty call..  I will keep you in mind..


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Aww, Slice is too cute! Thanks for the toes shot  lol

I can't wait for Contraband to be as big as your girl... I'll show him her pictures, and maybe he'll want to mature in 10 years instead of 15  LOL *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Aww, Slice is too cute! Thanks for the toes shot  lol
> 
> I can't wait for Contraband to be as big as your girl... I'll show him her pictures, and maybe he'll want to mature in 10 years instead of 15  LOL *


Thank Babe! I figured you would like the toe shot.. 

If Contraband dont hurry and mature for this girl thats ok.. I still have FiFi.. She is taking her time to mature to..


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*I forgot about Fifi!  

Contraband will end up with a date.. some day.. lol *


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice pics man...the G. pulchra is awesome! A. versis are very cool looking when slings...and as adults, but that blue is amazing eh?


----------



## Redneck (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks man.. Yea the versi has a gorgeous blue.. I think I need a few more of them


----------



## Redneck (Feb 11, 2010)

*Its a 3 A.M. Photoshoot..*

So I thought it would be nice to have more pictures than normally without taking a lot of room up on my thread.. So I made a video of 3 A.M.'s photos.. I got some of my favorite ones below.. 

Hope you enjoy.. 


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WnFkkIrp1Ns&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WnFkkIrp1Ns&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




Here are the ones I liked the most..
































Thanks for Looking..


----------



## Redneck (Feb 11, 2010)

*Few other critters from tonight..*

Since I dont have a bunch of these I will just show a few of each of these..
Thanks for helping me with some names Jairi.. 

A. versicolor "Ariabella" 

















B. smithi "Sonora"

















G. pulchra "Slice"






















A. avicularia "Squid"







Well that is all for now.. As always thanks for looking.. Hope you all enjoyed..


----------



## Teal (Feb 11, 2010)

*Someone had fun with Photobucket editor! 

Found ya camera, huh? Those are some great shots!  *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

Great shots. Slice is adortable. :clap:


----------



## Redneck (Feb 12, 2010)

*Jairi -* Thanks.. I did have some fun with photobucket editer..  

*Ariel -* Thanks.. Slice was a trip when I started takening pictures of him.. When I got him out of his enclosure he took off.. When he runs his abdomen goes straight up..


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 12, 2010)

nice pics man!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks BC..


----------



## Redneck (Feb 14, 2010)

*Right Before Feeding..*

A few shots before feeding..

S. calceatum "Toes"







B. vagans "Sargent"







B. albopilosum "Tank"







"Tank" Nommin..







Thanks for Looking.. Will have a few shots of the E. murinus shortly..


----------



## Redneck (Feb 14, 2010)

*E. murinus & A. avic "Koala"*

Lookie what "Koala" is doing!! Maybe some babies coming soon? I dont know! But we will see!!   

A. avicularia "Koala"












E. murinus












Again Thanks for Looking!! Hope you enjoy the photos..


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 15, 2010)

You know i don't think i have ever seen E.murinus that size. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> You know i don't think i have ever seen E.murinus that size. Pretty sweet.


Thanks bubba! I have seen one either.. My thoughts on this one.. H incei? LoL!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks bubba! I have seen one either.. My thoughts on this one.. H incei? LoL!


I agree lol


----------



## Redneck (Mar 1, 2010)

*Here is Esmerelda..*

My 3.5'' P. irminia..

Here is a shot of me peaking in on her.. I didnt know she just molted.. She didnt much like me looking at her in between a change..







Thats the only picture I got of her during the molt.. Here are a few of her 8 days or so post molt.. 

















I like this one... Close up of her toes... 







As always thanks for looking!


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 1, 2010)

awesome pics!  love the irminia toes... can't wait til mine gets bigger.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Hokie! They get fiestier & much faster the bigger they get..


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 2, 2010)

*Wow Tommy!*

I guess I did Not pay close attn. 2 the Emp pics before.......Wow!

So close up man - Crazy  - Jason

P.S. Sgt. is a Ten-Hut!


----------



## Redneck (Mar 3, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I guess I did Not pay close attn. 2 the Emp pics before.......Wow!
> 
> So close up man - Crazy  - Jason
> 
> P.S. Sgt. is a Ten-Hut!


LoL! I was trying to get as close as possible.. I like macro shots... I wish I new how to get better shots.. 

P.S. I will be looking to get Sargent a woman one day soon.. I hope to breed him and get some little vagan babies!!


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2010)

*Awesome pics and thread*

Tommy, The macros of the rosea on page 10 are amazing! The hentzi makes me wanna go find another soon- been waiting for temps to climb. Slice looks all chill n' stuff. The story of cap'n Morgan is interesting, too. I once decided to rescue a white rat from my speckled king some years ago. She constricted it briefly, then stopped. The rat was not moving so I was sure she was about to eat it. I came back in the room shortly later to see "Bino"- as his name later became- huddled in a corner and looking freaked out. I took him out but shortly later got sent off to juvy. He lived a little over a year with my folks and died just before I got out. My family hated rodents ftmp, but they really liked Bino. More recently, before I got dubias, I took a small adult mouse out of Theraphosa sp.'s cage after 4 or 5 hours and gave her to my nephew. Now his fave pet in the world. Awesome thread!  Terry D


----------



## Redneck (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Terry... The story behind Captain Morgan now is... I went to feed the little guy and he bit me.. Soo... I feed him to my BP..  We still have two other rats here in the house that are super calm.. They get out run around the house and when you call their names they come to your feet wanting to be picked up.. LoL! I don't have much feelings for mammals..  I prefer my reps and inverts.. 

Again thanks for the comment.. I'm glad you like the thread.. I almost started to think no one looks at it.. Kinda the reason for not adding many to it recently..


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 3, 2010)

Are u sure about Sargent? It looks a lot like G. pulchra to me.
Maybe it`s the angle that makes him look like a g. pulchra


----------



## Redneck (Mar 4, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> Are u sure about Sargent? It looks a lot like G. pulchra to me.
> Maybe it`s the angle that makes him look like a g. pulchra


LoL!! I am 100% sure about Sargent.. Its the angle on him.. If I was to take a shot of his abdomen you would see the red rump..  I would also be able to tell him from Slice.. My male G. pulchra..


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 4, 2010)

My bad :razz:


----------



## Redneck (Mar 8, 2010)

*Here is my Ball Python & Gecko*

I decided I dont show my BP or Gecko enough.. So I made them each their own video.. Hope you enjoy.. 

Here is my BP... "H2O"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjXnhsfbgPk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjXnhsfbgPk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Now my Leapord Gecko... "Geico"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNR_q-W8O4E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNR_q-W8O4E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Well hope yall enjoyed..

Asalways Thanks for Watching!!


----------



## Redneck (Mar 8, 2010)

*Now my Tarantulas..*

Well I also decided to do a video on my T's.. Just go through and ramble off what I have and show my setups... Anyways.. Here it is.. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CM9OlWJOyuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CM9OlWJOyuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

Watched em all man. Sick collection!


----------



## Redneck (Mar 16, 2010)

*Some Pictures!*

Here are just a few new pictures..

Here is Toes.. One of my S. calceatum slings..







One of my P. regalis slings.. (No name as of yet..)







Here is Transit my L. parahybana..



























Well that is all for now.. 

Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 16, 2010)

Some sweet close ups man


----------



## ametan (Mar 16, 2010)

Great shots.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 16, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Some sweet close ups man


Thanks bro! I am still trying to figure thsi camera out.. Dont understand why its gotta be so complicated! :wall:


ametan said:


> Great shots.


Thanks!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 19, 2010)

Iam hopefully getting a dslr soon. I love takin me some pics.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 19, 2010)

Killer set of pics Red!.....do you know what sex the L. para is??


----------



## BrettG (Mar 19, 2010)

I swear that I read somewhere on here that the parahybana is a male.He's looking good Tommy.I have been thinking about buying another parahybana as of late.Dunno why either.LOL.......Gotta start collecting again it appears.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 19, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Iam hopefully getting a dslr soon. I love takin me some pics.


Yea you arta get one.. I found one that I want.. Cost is not so bad..


crawltech said:


> Killer set of pics Red!.....do you know what sex the L. para is??


Thanks man! That LP is a male..


BrerttG said:


> I swear that I read somewhere on here that the parahybana is a male.He's looking good Tommy.I have been thinking about buying another parahybana as of late.Dunno why either.LOL.......Gotta start collecting again it appears.


Thanks Brett!! You really know you cant just stop collection.. Its always easier said than done..


----------



## crawltech (Mar 19, 2010)

figured he was a he....male L. para`s tend to have a narrow/skinny chelicerea.....seems to start showing around that size....females seem to have more of a wide chelicerae...more robust in that area....i notice this on alot, if not most t`s, not till mature tho....L. paras seem to show this early, before maturity


----------



## BrettG (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Brett!! You really know you cant just stop collection.. Its always easier said than done.. [/QUOTE]Yea,its never done. one of my avic's that survived just dropped a sack this morning. It put me in a better mood.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 19, 2010)

crawltech said:


> figured he was a he....male L. para`s tend to have a narrow/skinny chelicerea.....seems to start showing around that size....females seem to have more of a wide chelicerae...more robust in that area....i notice this on alot, if not most t`s, not till mature tho....L. paras seem to show this early, before maturity


I cant say that is something I noticed..  This one is my first LP.. Thanks to Brett!  He is awesome.. I swear he is easier to hand than my others..  I am going to have to find me a female..  


BrerttG said:


> Yea,its never done. one of my avic's that survived just dropped a sack this morning. It put me in a better mood.


Wow! Congrats on the egg sac bud!! That is always a positive thing to see..


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice shots and vids. Lil gecko is adorable!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice shot's.... very neat close up's.... also nice vid...  Tommy i cant wait to see all those T's mature....


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

*Some photos from tonight..*

Blackcat - Thanks.. Geico is awesome.. 

Armando - Thanks bubba.. As for them maturing.. Ha! It feels like it is going to take forever! I guess I have nothing but time.. 


My E. murinus sling.. (The #1 front right leg is regenerated.. For the most part..)







Here is a couple of FiFi.. My smaller female B. smithi..












Here is a couple shots of one of my G. rosea RCF slings molting..












This is the best picture I can get of this P. regalis.. The slight movement it runs & hides..







Here is Tank.. My female B. albopilosum.. (Dont look to much like a hybrid now!)

















Here are my 2 smaller P. murinus slings & their new enclosures.. (I didnt feel like adding text to these four.. Its getting kinda late.. So here they are..)

The slings..












The enclosures..












Thanks for Looking.. Hope you all enjoy the pictures..


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome shots! And that E. murinus is the curest thing! I want one so much. And I hear ya on though P. regalis, mine ducks for cover when ever something mvoes near the shelf.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

Ariel said:


> awesome shots! And that E. murinus is the curest thing! I want one so much. And I hear ya on though P. regalis, mine ducks for cover when ever something mvoes near the shelf.


Thank you Ariel.. That E. murinus is great.. It will attack almost anything when its feeding time.. No matter what the size is! 

My other P. regalis dont care.. That one is just super skittish.. But they are both great!


----------



## Redneck (Apr 9, 2010)

*I figured out how to resize pictures!*

Something so small.. I know.. But I actually feel smart right now..  Maybe its because of the lack of sleep! 

Anyways.. I took some pictures tonight while I was watering all the critters..
Soo.. Here they are.. 

Here is Sonora.. My evil B. smithi..  Well what you can see of her! 







Here are a couple of my G. pulchra babies.. #'s 2, 3, & 4..

#2







#3







#4 (This is the only one that has not molted in my care yet..)







I wont be adding text to the rest of the pictures in this post..

Here is Sargent.. My B. vagans..












Here is FiFi.. My not so evil B. smithi.. 







Here is Tank.. My B. albopilosum.. I think she is stunning after this last molt..







This is my P. scrofa her name is Dot.. This little booger here is Fiesty!







This is Rio.. My G. pulchripes..







Here is Ariabella & Comanche.. My 2 A. versicolors..

First will be Ariabella..







Here is Comanche..







Here one of my P. machalla..







This is the best I could get of my larger P. regalis.. It is now a hair bigger than 3"..







One of my A. metallica slings..







C. vittatus Scorpion..







Transit.. L. parahybana







Here are my 3 G. rosea adult females.. Rosie, Itsy, & Daisy..

Rosie







Itsy







Daisy (This is the one mt Sister gave me after my mom got bit..)







Well thats all I got for now.. Hope you all enjoyed the pictures..
As always.. Thanks for Looking!!


----------



## Redneck (Apr 18, 2010)

*~G. pulchra #1~*

Thats right.. This one dont have a name..

Anyways.. This little one decided to surprise me with a molt.. It molted 28 days ago.. I was thinking I wouldnt get a molt from him/her for another couple months.. 

Tadaa!! Here are the molting pictures..

















Fang Shots












The little booger flipped back over..












Well thats all for now..
As always thanks for looking..


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2010)

*Nice shots!! I love your collection *


----------



## Redneck (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Jairi! 

Here are a few more..

P. irminia Chow time..







G. pulchra stretched out.. "Slice"







P. regalis #2's rear end.. Its the best I can get from my Pokies...







A. avicularia.. This is my fresh mature female Koala..  She needs a boyfriend..












Here is one of my 5 A. metallica slings.. Again chow time..












Here is Ariabella.. My cute little A. versicolor..

















Well.. That is all for now.. 
Thanks for taking the time to view my photos..


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*Aww lil Ariabella is too cute!  *


----------



## crawltech (Apr 19, 2010)

Awsome set of pics!...lovin the G. pulchras....specially the shot of #3 drinkin from the wet substrate!


----------



## Redneck (Apr 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Aww lil Ariabella is too cute!  *


Thanks Jairi... I am thinking about getting a couple more versis.. They are just awesome.. 



crawltech said:


> Awsome set of pics!...lovin the G. pulchras....specially the shot of #3 drinkin from the wet substrate!


Thanks crawl.. I kinda wet the substrate to much.. It made him rush out of his burrow.. Cute little ones though..


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*I wouldn't mind having another versi, if I didn't institute a "no more duplicates" rule! But if YOU get more.. I can live vicariously through you haha *


----------



## Ariel (Apr 19, 2010)

awesome shots, as always.  Your versi is super cute.  and congrats on the molt, your G. pulchras are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Redneck (Apr 20, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I wouldn't mind having another versi, if I didn't institute a "no more duplicates" rule! But if YOU get more.. I can live vicariously through you haha *


If versis were not so awesome... I think I would live by the "no more duplicates" rule.. Soo.. I guess you can live vicariously through me.. 


Ariel said:


> awesome shots, as always.  Your versi is super cute.  and congrats on the molt, your G. pulchras are absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Ariel..


----------



## Redneck (May 9, 2010)

Holy Crap! I made it all the way to Page 5! Yay for me!? 

Here are a few pictures I took of some of the new critters..

A. brocklehursti (Super Dinky!)







My favorite C. darlingi.. She is absolutely stunning!






















Here is Pecan.. My P. cancerides.. This little booger molted an hour after I unpacked it..







Here are a few of one of my N. collotaravillosum.. 

















My adorable C. fasciatum..  (The 3rd picture is its enclosure..)

















Now for my 10 day post molt P. machalla.. (Confirmed Male..) He is awesome! Still has his Christmas Tree rump..  (3rd picture his enclosure..)

















Well.. I hope yall enjoy the pictures.. Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Scoolman (May 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## ametan (May 9, 2010)

Must repeat to myself: "Do not salivate. Do not salivate. Do not salivate."


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2010)

I am still so jelous, those C. darlingi are just absolutely gorgeous. Awesome pictures as always. You have such a great collection, you better keep an eye on it if  I ever make my way down to texas!


----------



## J.huff23 (May 9, 2010)

Hey, any updated pics of your A.hentzi nymphs?


----------



## Redneck (May 9, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> Looking good.


Thanks! 


ametan said:


> Must repeat to myself: "Do not salivate. Do not salivate. Do not salivate."


Thanks.. 
I have to repeat that to my self once in a while..


Ariel said:


> I am still so jelous, those C. darlingi are just absolutely gorgeous. Awesome pictures as always. You have such a great collection, you better keep an eye on it if  I ever make my way down to texas!


Thanks Ariel.. Glad you enjoyed them.. Whenever you make it down here to Texas I will be sure to hide them.. 


J.huff23 said:


> Hey, any updated pics of your A.hentzi nymphs?


I will work on getting some pictures of them here soon.. I only have maybe 15 survivors..


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*LOVE all your new additions! *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 10, 2010)

Good Job Forrest!!!! keep em pics comin..... i want your Darling... Darlingi....
Cool additions.... glad to see all your t's made it safe...

Peace 
Armando;P


----------



## Redneck (May 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *LOVE all your new additions! *


Thanks Jairi.. When you coming to meet them? 


Arachnoholic420 said:


> Good Job Forrest!!!! keep em pics comin..... i want your Darling... Darlingi....
> Cool additions.... glad to see all your t's made it safe...
> 
> Peace
> Armando;P


Thanks Bubba!  

Darlingi... Darling..... Never gets old!


----------



## Teal (May 13, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks Jairi.. When you coming to meet them?


*

Funny you should ask! I was just packing, and should be there in roughly 1 day and 8 hours  *


----------



## Redneck (May 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Funny you should ask! I was just packing, and should be there in roughly 1 day and 8 hours  *


Why do you like teasing me? Thats not very nice! ;P


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Well.. Since I have not posted anything here in a while...I figured.. What the heck.. 

I only took a few shots of Rosie & Transit during feeding tonight.. Here they are..

Rosie.. Female G. rosea... Still my #1 of all my collection.. 

















Here is Transit.. Male L. parahybana.. One of the best eaters I have..

















Now the close up of the Great Ball of Crickets...


----------



## LovePets (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome pics!
What camera do you use???


----------



## Redneck (Jul 30, 2010)

LovePets said:


> Awesome pics!
> What camera do you use???


Thanks! 

I use 1 of 2 cameras.. Either a Panasonic LUMIX which is I believe an 8.1 MP...or a Cannon Rebel XSi which is a 12.2 MP...

The Panasonic is the one that took the pictures I just posted tonight..


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Aug 18, 2010)

I must say, You have a Stunning collection!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwww, the A.brocklehursti is cute. Did you get it from Paul? I might have its brother or sister. Hehe!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 19, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> I must say, You have a Stunning collection!


Thanks! 


ZergFront said:


> Awwww, the A.brocklehursti is cute. Did you get it from Paul? I might have its brother or sister. Hehe!


Yeah.. I did get it from Paul.. It has finally gotten its adult colors.. The little black & white strips.. Red hairs..


----------



## Redneck (Aug 30, 2010)

Momma & Daddy to my recent Avic. avic. slings..

The male...







The female...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 30, 2010)

Tommy, Outstanding collection! Can't wait to see it in person. :clap::clap:

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 31, 2010)

cool pics n spiders man.


----------



## lizzybu (Aug 31, 2010)

I noticed your rosea has a mohawk like mine does! lol


----------

